# Kato Steamers



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Well my 2 "parts" steamers came in today and I already have one up and running. The other has no motor so the hunt begins.

The models are a C58 and a D51 Extended Dome

The D51 runs, but needs a screw to hold the motor any ideas?

The C58 needs a motor and screws to hold the plastic chassis to the body, appear to be 1/8 inch Phillips but not sure. Will remove the drive shaft gear afterwards until motor comes in so I can run a dummy. The C58 also needs the 2 metal pins to hold the fake rods to the third drive axle. Any ideas or locations to buy would be great!

Also would like to run Kato couplers on them, the rapids were a dissapointment.










They arrived in shambles lol









EDIT: They appear to be 4mm heads that are 3-4mm deep lol


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh no sad update looks like I need a motor mount/bracket to hold the motor in place  Let me know what you guys have or can find for me!

Parts needed:
D51 motor bracket and screw, screw that holds the engine weight to the chassis, traction tires
C58 motor, motor bracket and screw, chassis screws, traction tires, crank pins


----------

